# Monarch Wine Bottles



## fishguy (May 17, 2019)

Does anyone know anything about Monarch Wine? Couldn't find much info on them. Found these 2 bottles one appears to be 1940. Not sure if the other is older or newer> Thanks!


----------



## sunrunner (May 18, 2019)

there a winery in California , i beleve there still in business . this wine bottle is quite common .


----------



## fishguy (May 18, 2019)

I see Monarch Grove Winery, but not Monarch. Can't find any bottles online.


----------

